# anybody else like me?



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Not me - the plain parts actually bore me, I just think - ok, why can't someone do that plain and boring part for me, so I can make something new and more fun - and give it back when it gets to some part that is more fun... Of course, this can't be done - knitters well, knit differently - but I would so like it to be possible...


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been in a rut with garter stitch work and I'm ready to break out of it. I was hoping to learn lace knitting, but it sounds like it's really difficult. 

I'm looking for a pattern with a little bit more difficulty than just garter. I thought about making a stockinette sweater with a bit of cable work in it. 

If it isn't relaxing, you shouldn't do it. JMHO!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I like to have 1 simple, portable project that is easy to take with me and pick up and put down and at least 1 other project that is more interesting and uses more complex stitches. I also like to experiment with yarn and projects to see what I come up with (in those cases, I don't mind frogging)


----------



## mjcathy (Oct 27, 2011)

I too have one easy project to take with me to waiting rooms and such and one more difficult project for at home in front of the TV.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I call those easy project "no think projects" Like k1, P1 or the 2 x2 rib for hats. I can go pretty quick with those. It has to be something that I can grab fast and out the door. However, I can actually take something that is a bit more complicated if I have prepaired in advance to my running out the door.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

books said:


> I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


ditto. I have decided I like patterns that I don't have to concentrate on. I want to watch tv and knit not concentrate on a pattern.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I too knit to relax -- or on the bus/subway.........so I like simple patterns that I don't have to tick off a pattern line by line But I still usually have something a little more challenging for when the hockey/baseball/car race is on!!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I like to get things done, so I tend to stick to basic, to keep on track.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

I love being challenged, even if it doesn't work out. Keep the simple stuff for times when I just HAVE to have something to do with my hands. Maybe my Mother told me that idle hands are the devil's playground or something, but have to do what I can to keep them busy all the time!!!!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the challenge and, for me, I can see things grow more quickly when there is some interest in the design. My current lace pattern has 44 rows making it up, and I love watching it develop.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like to have 1 simple, portable project that is easy to take with me and pick up and put down and at least 1 other project that is more interesting and uses more complex stitches. I also like to experiment with yarn and projects to see what I come up with (in those cases, I don't mind frogging)


This is usually what I am doing. I have one lace project or 2 strand colorwork and 1 easy basic pattern going most of the time and swap back and forth between the two.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I like very intricate things .It has to keep my interest.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Not me - the plain parts actually bore me, I just think - ok, why can't someone do that plain and boring part for me, so I can make something new and more fun - and give it back when it gets to some part that is more fun... Of course, this can't be done - knitters well, knit differently - but I would so like it to be possible...


I'm the same way. I can't do simple, I get bored. Right now I'm working on the Irish Eyes Baby Blanket http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_irish_eyes_baby_blanket.html . I've been knitting for just over a year and I can't see doing something plain and simple. I made the Three Flavor Delight cardigan by Sweaterbabe for my little one. It took me two weeks, I think it was mostly because I got bored at the plain parts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the plain parts. I think of it as practice. And I love the feeling that I know something well.


----------



## Maureen Rogers (Feb 7, 2013)

:lol: :lol: I have so many balls of different colour wools left from jerseys, and one day I got a pile of double knitting ones out, played around with the colours, then made acardigan with them. It was hilarious seeing the surprise and laughter in peoples faces and just made my day. It was quite a bright cardi but I loved it. Unfortunately my husband decided he had had enough of all the laughter, and in it went to the local 2nd hand shop. Suppose someone else will have all the fun with with.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I like to have 1 simple, portable project that is easy to take with me and pick up and put down and at least 1 other project that is more interesting and uses more complex stitches. I also like to experiment with yarn and projects to see what I come up with (in those cases, I don't mind frogging)


My thoughts exactly, West Coast Kitty, and am I good at frogging?, you bet ya. Hannet


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

I like the simple stuff too. But now and again I feel like a challenge, but as I get older I do find the complicated patterns a little hard to follow and have to read them through two or three times before I get it.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I enjoy basics, it gives the confidence boost when I need it, But I also love a challenge, so don't mind something to concentrate in to get my mind distracted from other things.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I started out doing only items in one color and worsted weight yarn(4). Just the standard rib, and st. st. Then I went to simple patterns. Began to change colors of thread "on the same item". I have been looking at some of the fair isle patterns but I am trying to find a fairly simple one to see if I can actually do it. And I am going to try to do some mittens in the near future. Truth be told, I really can't seem to get into fingerless gloves. Not yet anyway.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I cant find a chunky yarn ladies cardigan pattern.One with a bit of pattern to break away from st st.I went to my local yarn shop and she agreed chunky patterns are difficult to find.


----------



## anngibbons (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes I agree with you here. I really don't like plain knitting....drives me nuts lol.


----------



## anngibbons (Dec 7, 2012)

can anyone tell me what frogging is please


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the easy ones, been doing the Prayer Shawls and they are fun but take a long time so they get a bit boring. I also like to break out of the rut and try something difficult. Whatever I do I do for fun and relaxation, it does calm the mind.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I hate knitting Stocking stitch but like you Lace drives me crazy so I do a lot of textured knitting, I find that after a couple of repeats I have memorised the pattern and I can totally relax while knitting.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Undoing your work because of mistakes. You rip it out which sounds like the frog sound written as ribbit hence frogging


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm with you,anything that has more than 2 pages of instructions, Not Interested! I tend to go for the smaller things too; large projects, like blankets, bore me with the repetitiveness.


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

I knit to relax also. I tend to do simpler patterns so it allows me to do so, but I have tackled the type of thing where you have to count and mark where you are too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am more like colonialcrafter. Like to do more complicated things and small things for the satisfaction of quick completion. Also more likely to do complicated stitches on smaller items. But will just knit to be knitting when not doing anything else. Those are times I try new stitch samplers or work with different yarns to see how they work. Great to take to appointments when there will be lots of boring sitting time.


----------



## homerbeetle (Mar 27, 2012)

I've done some advanced stuff in my time .... use to do intricate patterns in 2-ply (when the eyesight was better!). Nowadays I just like to keep the hands busy with plain stuff and watch TV at the same time.


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank heavens there are enough patterns out there for all of us, whether we like the challenge or want to stick to the basics. All a matter of taste.


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

It depends. If I understand you correctly, you are asking if anyone sticks to repetitive patterns. I do them when I am easily distracted or working in a group. I tackle the more involved patterns when I can focus on count, etc. So, I choose my project and pattern by what's going on for me.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

homerbeetle said:


> I've done some advanced stuff in my time .... use to do intricate patterns in 2-ply (when the eyesight was better!). Nowadays I just like to keep the hands busy with plain stuff and watch TV at the same time.


Good point about busy hands and TV. I have had to frog a time or two watching TV and knitting. But they seem to always go together.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't like to do knitting that is too much on my brain.After working all day,afghan,dishcloths or something like that is all I can handle.If I can retire in a few yrs.,I would like to try more challenging things. 1 hr. is all I have time for now. Sometimes not even that.By 9 p.m.,I usually pick up a ripple afghan I am crocheting for a friend.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

anngibbons said:


> can anyone tell me what frogging is please


It's ripping back/ undoing the knitting, and I had to find out what the term meant myself when I joined KP. I also had not seen 'tink' which is 'knit' backwards, which I assume means to unknit stitch by stitch. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong..... We learn such a lot from each other here, don't we?


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

I find myself counting stitches when knitting or purling all the way across the row, just to be doing something. Give me the difficult every time and put captioning on the television with the mute on so I have to read whatever is showing and not count on the easy rows.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, I've been taking an online Crazy Lace Knitting class through Craftsy.com with Myra Wood. She covers all the basics about lace knitting and I have a wonderful short sweater that fits perfectly that I did during the class. I can go back time and again to refresh my memory and she actually answers questions. I am now working on a cardigan--part of the class also. Don't despare if lace knitting isn't relaxing for you. But you may consider the above class


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I like variety. However, I have one friend who will only make little bears and pocket dolls for charity. She told me in the past 8 years she hasn't make anything except those 2 items. I have another friend who will only make afghans and every afghan is make using the basket weave stitch. At least my bear friend uses different yarns to decorate her bears and pocket dolls. My afghan friend only ever uses 1 color per afghan, and the colors are usually dark.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

I like to try the more complicated patterns on small projects such as doll clothes for my granddaughter's AG doll. For bigger projects I prefer plain knitting so I can work while watching tv and not have to pay strict attention to the knitting or crochet


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, I do basic raglan sweaters, and socks - nothing tricky. I knit in front of the TV, so basic it has to be for me.

Carol
flutesonline.som


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I also knit simple. The only additional thing I do is count off the rows with paper and pencil. Maybe when I retire I will learn more elaborate items. Mindless and fast for my attention disorder.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I love a challenge, nothing excites me more than a new pattern but there are some days when I just want to knit a sock or a hat while relaxing.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Right now I have two projects going--an intarsia dishcloth and a tubular kitty cozy. It's very satisfying to see my dishcloth taking shape--six different colors! whew--but after struggling with it for a while it's a relief to work on something very simple and mindless.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Last year I seemed to be knitting nothing but stocking stitch projects and then I decided to go from the sublime to the ridiculous and I am just finishing my second Knitted lace of Estonia shawl. The next thing on my agenda is a cabled jumper for my son.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I love anything with a pattern on it, or a lace trim, plain Knitting although essential is something I like to get out of the way quickly. I am knitting an Aran jacket for my six foot four inch brother and it has 7 different patterns on it and I am loving it. Tessa28


----------



## spinninggoddess (Jan 4, 2013)

I enjoy having two projects going, one hard one simple to take along or to do while watching TV.

I just unraveled a project because it was only SS and I messed it up so badly because I couldn't pay attention.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I get bored with the plain patterns and have to have a challenge. If you want to try the lace patterns get some of the dish cloth pattern that have all kinds of designs and practice with them. Frog if you want to or not. I especially like "color splash Dishcloths by Leisure Arts. There are several patterns that use the "grandmom" stitch. Didn't know that until I started on this forum but what I mean is you cast on 3 and increase with pattern until you get to about 45 and then decrease back to 3. Every easy and satisfying when you are working on a challenging pattern too.


----------



## Snoopy (Nov 21, 2012)

I lke you knit to relax so my knitting is just garter stitch with maybe a yarn over. I don't like the stressful stuff it takes the fun out of knitting for me


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a good thing we are all different! I love challenging patterns, altho I prefer texture to using different colours. Aran knitting is a particular favourite. But I totally understand people who prefer something very simple for whatever reason. 

For anyone who feels intimidated by lace patterns or cable, remember, it all comes down to only two basic things which we can all do - knit and purl - admittedly in different combinations!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I like simple and I like cables and also color changing patterns but apart from a christening robe and cape years ago I do not have the patience for lace.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My son is 6 foot 8 inches and the last time I measured him he was a 46 inch chest and I think that he would be 50 inches now . I will have to hurry up and start this jumper because I want it for his birthday on the 22nd April, if I don't hurry I won't have it finished in time LOL the jumper that I am knitting is cables all over of varying sizes.


Tessa28 said:


> I love anything with a pattern on it, or a lace trim, plain Knitting although essential is something I like to get out of the way quickly. I am knitting an Aran jacket for my six foot four inch brother and it has 7 different patterns on it and I am loving it. Tessa28


----------



## nansue (Feb 5, 2013)

I like to have something simple that I can use to keep busy while watching television or when I have to be able to pick up and put down at a moments notice. While I enjoy trying the more complicated patterns, they can only be done at certain times.


----------



## toknitornot (Aug 1, 2012)

You're not alone. I also tried a lace pattern for a shawl. It had 5 charts, A, B, C, D, and E. I got stuck on the first one, ripped out and started over twice, then contacted the author of the pattern via email. She did try to help, and I finally got to the second chart. I managed to get through the second, third, and fourth charts with minimal ripouts. I was feeling pretty proud, then came the last chart. I managed to get stuck to the point of total confusion. Too many stitches, thought I would be slick and decrease, thinking I could compensate on the next row. Wrong. I eventually started ripping rows out to before I had tried to compensate. Then I couldn't figure out what stitches to pick up and where to add yarnovers (there were a lot of yarnovers). Finally, in utter frustration and insanity, I ripped the nearly finished shawl out and rewound my yarn. Lace continues to be my ultimate challenge, but I'll probably have to have a teacher present to attempt it again. I currently have a poncho made from different squares (of different stitches) to assemble, a crocheted choker necklace (thread), and my old standby (dishcloths) in the works. I LOVE handwork. Good luck to you on your next attempt at lace, and you WILL try again.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

TinkU said:


> I've been in a rut with garter stitch work and I'm ready to break out of it. I was hoping to learn lace knitting, but it sounds like it's really difficult.
> 
> I'm looking for a pattern with a little bit more difficulty than just garter. I thought about making a stockinette sweater with a bit of cable work in it.
> 
> If it isn't relaxing, you shouldn't do it. JMHO!


Perhaps you could try the #6 Basic Lace class right here on KP. Dragonfly lace does a wonderful job of explaining the process and walking us through it.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

books said:


> I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


Yes like circular knitting.

What I strongly recommend is that you use lifelines and you will find patterns easy and fun. You'll develop confidence and will not be bored. Try it.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

I also like a challenge..now and then...
I'm hoping to start a Summer Flies shawlette for my daughter for her wedding... They...KP ers out there..say it's a good lace piece for first timers as the directions ae written row by row...
Wish me luck !!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

TinkU said:


> I've been in a rut with garter stitch work and I'm ready to break out of it. I was hoping to learn lace knitting, but it sounds like it's really difficult.
> 
> I'm looking for a pattern with a little bit more difficulty than just garter. I thought about making a stockinette sweater with a bit of cable work in it.
> 
> If it isn't relaxing, you shouldn't do it. JMHO!


Lace knitting is really no more difficult than any other knitting, it just means learning a new technique. That means that you need to pay attention to it until you have the language of lace learned by your hands. It is entirely possible to watch TV and/or carry on a conversation while you knit lace, but not for the first project or two. And, on occasion, you do run into a designer whose symbols you have to learn because, as in other knitting, knitting symbols are not standardized so different designers don't always use the ones you expect, or they use them in ways you don't expect.

But it also depends on whether or not you want to learn something new.

I tend to have at least one complex project going and a simple one as well, just in case I need something I don't have to think about to knit. That said, I'm about to go nuts with simple baby things--I'm almost at the end of the things I need to knit for babies, I hope, and I'll go back to my complex lace piece.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

books said:


> I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


When I first starting really knitting (when I was 19) I made a sweater for my sister with 2 diamonds, 2 cables and three popcorn stitches in the middle. There were 14 rows to the pattern. I almost threw the whole thing into the trash.

Then I did two Scadinavian sweaters for my twin brothers. Now I only make scarves and dishcloths with very simple patterns. Don't have the patience for the more complicated patterns. Maybe I will become interested again.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Not me - the plain parts actually bore me, I just think - ok, why can't someone do that plain and boring part for me, so I can make something new and more fun - and give it back when it gets to some part that is more fun... Of course, this can't be done - knitters well, knit differently - but I would so like it to be possible...
> ...


I love more challenging patterns too - don't mind simple if the project is small, but get bored if it's too big. Love the blanket pattern you're working on.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TinkU said:


> I've been in a rut with garter stitch work and I'm ready to break out of it. I was hoping to learn lace knitting, but it sounds like it's really difficult.
> 
> I'm looking for a pattern with a little bit more difficulty than just garter. I thought about making a stockinette sweater with a bit of cable work in it.
> 
> If it isn't relaxing, you shouldn't do it. JMHO!


You should take the Lace Workshop... EVERYTHING in a lace pattern NEVER turned out for me.... then I took the workshop and it all came together.. its those little tricks that makes it fun and easy.. or at least it did for me..

I prefer a simple pattern with a little movement in it for knitting at work during my down time.. this way I can pick it up and put it down with out any fuss or loosing my place or stitches.. at home in my quiet time I love a good challenge.. I can get into trouble if I have things to do because I get so involved that I loose track of time.. but I love it and it does relax me and makes me feel like I am actually doing something instead of playing games on the computer or watching soap operas.... nothing wrong with any of that.. I've been hopelesly addited to a few games and soaps myself.. its just my knitting is actually something that shows my time.. and its well spent.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I like to have a simple pattern going and then a more complicated one so I don't get bored. I have a scarf started which is basically 4 stitches repeated in a pattern - boring as I did one for my daughter and thought I was never going to get done with it. I have been doing dishcloths which don't take long to do but are each one different with patterns that are not ones I have done before. They are all pretty in their own way. I have a good start on Christmas presents for next Christmas. Keeps me interested that way and I can see an end to each one.


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't mind a little plain, to see the project grow, but I love a challenge too. 
I like to take a plain garment and fit a pattern in that I have found and like. Right now I am into the Honeycomb pattern and have done baby blanket, cat blanket, 2 coffee pot covers, 2 child's sweaters, and a baby sweater...all different but using same technique.

I am now challenging myself with a scallop lace christening gown for my baby granddaughter in merino wool/cashmere fingering....wish me luck, I have already had to undo 12 rows of 240sts when I discovered my right side was on my wrong side. Don't ask, I can do all sorts..but that's the challenge...yep!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I stick to things that don't drive me nuts. I gave up on socks and circular knitting. However I have just learned entralac, backward knitting and making cakes of yarn by hand. There is a lot a person can do without aggravating herself. Happy knitting!


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Start with a simple lace pattern, like Knit 1, yarn over, and go from there. Actually you can type in "Simple lace knitted patterns) for a search on google and then they come up. Also if you like the garter stitch, try a diagonal scarf or a "potato chip" scarf. They are variations on the garter stitch scarves and use two simple stitches to change the scarf, It you learn something new with each scarf it's easier. Check you tube they show you every stitch you can think of. I learned to cable that way.


TinkU said:


> I've been in a rut with garter stitch work and I'm ready to break out of it. I was hoping to learn lace knitting, but it sounds like it's really difficult.
> 
> I'm looking for a pattern with a little bit more difficulty than just garter. I thought about making a stockinette sweater with a bit of cable work in it.
> 
> If it isn't relaxing, you shouldn't do it. JMHO!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I usually have at least 2 WIPs. One to concentrate in and the other to do while I talk or watch TV


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

My problem is the opposite. I'm stuck on the color yellow
It just makes me feel happy to be knitting anything in any shade of yellow. For now I'll keep it up.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

No; not usually. I enjoy the lace knitting, and I like to challenge myself with different patterns, and learning whatever it takes to knit up those patterns. I do have to love the yarn, and really want to knit the pattern to accomplish the knitting.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

That's a good way to put it. I suppose that is why I have so many unfinished projects. Usually I don't like the yarn or the pattern. But there are times when I will stop a project to do something else and when I pick it up again I have trouble reading or remembering the pattern. Any takers.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

books said:


> I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


Hi,
I only did basic patterns to learn to knit.
I get such joy from tackling new sts.
I say get a good book like The Knitting Answer Book by Margaret Radcliff

As for lace knitting do you write out the repeats on an index card then mark off how many times a pattern is done?
that really helps 
patty


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I enjoy quick projects. I have diagnosed myself as having attention deficit :roll: The Color Affection Shawl is my biggest project, I enjoy knitting them tremendously and I have a stack of them by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I prefer the uncomplicated most of the time. A lot of my knitting is done in the car, while DH drives. As I get motion sick, I can't pay attention to what I am doing. NO reading patterns! I can almost always just knit by feel, without looking. If I need to glance down to check a stitch, I can do that much. So my go to knitting is usually socks magic loop method. I've lost too many needles down between the seats! I have done a lace shawl that took me a year, putting in a couple of rows, then ripping out more than I put in, then putting in more rows, ect. Beleive it or not, I want to do another one of them. Now I know about lifelines it will be easier! I want to do Dragonflylace's beginning lace workshop, but right now I have several projects that MUST come first. I have a crochet ripple baby blanket that must be done by March 2 for a shower gift. A wingspan to finish for my daughter who's birthday was the end of January (she did get another gift, also, so she wasn't giftless!) She picked the yarn for the wingspan. I love working on it. That is what I was working on sitting in hospice for two nights and a day right before my father died. It was mindless and simple. I could do it in very little light (remember my feeling my stitches so I don't have to look). When I realized I had forgotten to cast on more stitches at the end of two wedges, I didn't even mind. I just kept knitting to keep my hands busy. After Dad died, then I went back and happily ripped back to the end of the first wedge. I had three wedges finished by then. Almost 4. I had NOT used a life line so it was a little harder to pick up at the end of the first wedge. I just didn't care if I was making mistakes by then. If I would have had a pair of socks started, I would have taken those with me instead. 

I have to have something to keep my hands busy all the time. If it's not knit or crochet, it's reading a book/kindle. I am finding as I get older that I have a bit of a problem with nervousness, tho I'm realizing that I've had it for a long time. And the more nervous I get when I don't have something for my hands to do, the more I make my fingers sore by rubbing the sides of them with my fingernails, sort of like rubbing a worry stone, but my fingers are the stone! So I always have something with me. Those who know me well, always want to know where my knitting is if I'm not working on it. DD will watch my hands and yell at me if she catches me playing with my fingers now. (She's 29) Glad she does sometimes too!


----------



## cgspat (Jun 8, 2012)

I usually have a complicated pattern for if and when I sit down in the afternoon, because I'm usually wide awake. I save the easy patterns that I make for my "Create for Life" group at church for after supper, because I tend to nod off easily, especially after minding my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter and 7 month old grandson all day, every day.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the challenge of more intricate patterns. I too get bored if it is just inches and inches of stockinette, etc. That's why I like doing Aran...I use different stitches and configurations to make my own scarf patterns. Don't mind quick projects like fingerless mitts, etc. and socks. I haven't tried lace yet as I don't know anyone who would like a lacy shawl or such including me.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I mostly do plain knitting that I don't have to concentrate on but I will do complicated samples just to see if I can do it. About the only thing I gave up on was the fun fur. I attempted a Chemo hat for my daughter and was pulling my own hair out so gave up on it and knit her several in other yarns. I did knit some socks but didn't become addicted. I still knit a pair now and then, mostly for gifts.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Quite happy to do both, I knit plain stuff mostly, and then occasionally splurge out onto complicated knitting. all the time doing complicated knitting this voice says "You could be do so many more items if you has just stuck to the plain stuff" and "Do you really need to challenge yourself this much?" At the moment doing some complicated stuff, and really, really looking forward to getting back to plain knitting


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I like to keep something complicated and something simple going most of the time. That way if I want to knit mindlessly while watching tv I can then if I get bored with simple I go back to my intricate piece. I love trying new stitches and getting creative with them.


----------



## Spinnaker (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link to the Irish Eyes Blanket. I'm thinking it would be nice for my hubby's recliner chair while he recoup's from surgery. What do you think?

Spinnaker


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

If you are interested in learning how to knit lace, there is a great pattern you can follow, and it's free. The basic lace stitches are a knit stitch, yarn over, knit two together......if you can do that, you can do this project.

The front side is all knit....using the stitches above, the back side is just purl, no patterning at all.

As far as yarn goes, use something not too heavy from your stash but don't use lace yarn or yarn with alpaca. If you have a baby or sock yarn in your stash it would work well.

The pattern I'm referring to is Dee's "Ashton" shawlette. It's wonderful.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette
Seriously, it looks difficult but I can promise it is very easy.

There are many of us on KP, including the designer, who has made the Ashton so if you have any questions along the way, all you have to do is ask 



TinkU said:


> I've been in a rut with garter stitch work and I'm ready to break out of it. I was hoping to learn lace knitting, but it sounds like it's really difficult.
> 
> I'm looking for a pattern with a little bit more difficulty than just garter. I thought about making a stockinette sweater with a bit of cable work in it.
> 
> If it isn't relaxing, you shouldn't do it. JMHO!


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Add a dk or sock yarn to fun fur, makes a warmer chemo cap and lots easier to knit. Dk and baby yarn are soft.


Charlotte80 said:


> I mostly do plain knitting that I don't have to concentrate on but I will do complicated samples just to see if I can do it. About the only thing I gave up on was the fun fur. I attempted a Chemo hat for my daughter and was pulling my own hair out so gave up on it and knit her several in other yarns. I did knit some socks but didn't become addicted. I still knit a pair now and then, mostly for gifts.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Ohh...sounds like a lovely project. Good luck with the cables, if he grows too much between now and then, it could be a birthday present for me, your son and I share the same day for birthday. 



flitri said:


> My son is 6 foot 8 inches and the last time I measured him he was a 46 inch chest and I think that he would be 50 inches now . I will have to hurry up and start this jumper because I want it for his birthday on the 22nd April, if I don't hurry I won't have it finished in time LOL the jumper that I am knitting is cables all over of varying sizes.
> 
> 
> Tessa28 said:
> ...


----------



## anngibbons (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Maureen. have had a look on ebay and there are a few ladies chunky knit patterns on there so you might like to take a look. Could also try amazon as well. Ann


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

why don't you try all the different stitches you haven't done before by making squares for an afghan or use for dishcloths


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

books said:


> I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


I am a beginner teaching myself. One thing I started doing early on was taking a more advanced pattern and making a swatch of the number of pattern rows (maybe two sets if it is only 4 lines or so) and make it about 4-6" long. Then I write the pattern on a slip of paper and put the whole thing in a baggie. Not only do I practice different stitches to see what works but can refer to these samples for different projects. I am now knitting a sweater that called for stockinette but switched to one of my sample stitches and it is turning out beautiful. This takes very little time and if it doesn't work, on the the next!


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

Oh, I kind of like brainless, get-er-done to zone out too. But lately have really been pushing myself to improve my skills...they were really rusty, and not all that well developed anyway. So far have been practicing continental knitting. Because it would make fair isle so much more feasible. And have been practicing lace again. It was long ago...and I -love- lace. Yarn arrived last week for fair isle tam... Once I finish this lace project, and figure out SOME sort of floral or leafy half-hexagonal motif. (Need twelve to make straight sides on an afghan for which I've completed all the hexagonal motifs...but just -cannot- stand those huge half-hex gaps. Not wanting plain fillers . . . anyone know of a pretty lacy half hex motif? I'm just not finding what I want. Maybe this is a gentle nudge to -try- to design my own...YIKES!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I do not understand instructions, so therefore I stick to the patterns I have made forever. Sometimes something comes along I can understand so I give it a try. I am a mindless knitting person, and enjoy the same thing over again. If knitting socks the yarn is so neat it doesn't matter if the pattern is the same. I want to knit to keep my sanity, not drive me insane or more insane than I am now!!!!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

The more complicated the pattern, the better I like it. I finished a lace shawl yesterday afternoon and had NOTHING to do with my hands last night since I was waiting to receive yarn ordered for the next project. Thought the evening would never end!


----------



## mizmel (Feb 25, 2013)

As an early knitter I jumped, too soon, to patterns using many YO's. I became a very frustrated, angry knitter! My rut is that I'm only working on scarves but it's a good way to learn many new stitches. I usually work on one project that I really need to focus on and one or two to work on in front of the TV or in knitting group. Get a book that shows patterns for different stitches and have fun experimenting and learning. Good luck!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EqLady, that is where it comes in handy to have some cotton on hand for dishcloths!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I like to challenge myself each year to learn and master something new. I can say I've learned many new tricks this way, and while I may not have mastered them all, I do like to try new things. One year it was cables--which I discovered I absolutely love to knit. Something incredibly soothing about knitting them. One year it was lace--still working on that skill--can be frustrating but oh my, once you make something, you are hooked. I keep my more complex patterns to knit at home and always keep a simpler project to take with me to my knit groups--so I can enjoy talking as much as knitting.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

books said:


> I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


I like to knit the throw squares in different patterns this way I get acquainted with the pattern and if I like it I will use it again ..plus you get a throw that is attractive.


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

I was looking for an edging in lace for the christening gown I am just getting into knitting when I came across this site.
For you ladies that love a challenge, look at these...

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns-lace.htm


----------



## murphy30 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am just starting to learn to knit, but I have crocheted since I was in fourth grade. I have a tendency to stick to the easier stuff. I have resolved I need to challenge myself some. I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I find knitting very relaxing. I do tend to get in a "rut" though. Have been hooked on knitting socks for the last 7 months....36 done so far. Not too many of them have much beyond the typical crew type sock. Although, I have done one pair with a cable... and one with a lace type design. The lace one just about drove me nuts...really had to pay attention. Not very relaxing. 
I do like the "mindless" knitting best. Stockinette stitch, or garter stitch...even seed stitch ... just as long as I don't have to think too hard while knitting is very relaxing. 
Trying to teach a newbie how to knit ... She has watched me knit in my mindless fashion and thought it would be really easy. Her death grip on both the yarn and the needles may just confound her to the point of giving up entirely... not sure yet. 
JTM


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful patterns. Have bookmarked for later use. Thanks


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Even though I do a sample piece of a new pattern stitch repeat, I usually end up frogging the first attempt at the "real" pattern after a few rows. Once you can see where the pattern is going and what it is supposed to look like, it gets easier. I am currently making an afghan that looked like it was going to be a bear, but once I got rolling on it, it is pretty easy. I frequently remind myself that GI's in boot camp have to learn to dismantle and re-assemble their weapons in the dark (so I was told) so with enough repetition, I should be able to repeat a pattern stitch


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

I knit to relax as well. I am just like you. I don't like anything too challenging, I just find peace in the relaxation, meditation, and accomplishing something as well.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

I also like a challenge. I don't think lacework is particularly difficult, it just requires concentration and being methodic. It's the concentration that takes me away from other cares. The satisfaction is wonderful when a more challenging project is completed. But, when it comes down to it, we all have different tastes and ways of relaxing.

Good luck if you do try something more challenging.

Thanks, Swarff, for the links to the lovely lace patterns.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to plunge into a pattern and see where it takes you. I have found that some patterns that look impossible for me and my skill level really do come down to one stitch at a time--and as you know--there really are only two basic stitches--knit and purl. Then it is about what you do with them that adds the challenge. However, I agree that sometimes it isn't the challenge but the relaxation and the process, so whatever it is you like to make, knit on...


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

Metuppence said:


> I also like a challenge. I don't think lacework is particularly difficult, it just requires concentration and being methodic. It's the concentration that takes me away from other cares. The satisfaction is wonderful when a more challenging project is completed. But, when it comes down to it, we all have different tastes and ways of relaxing.
> 
> Good luck if you do try something more challenging.
> 
> Thanks, Swarff, for the links to the lovely lace patterns.


Your welcome: I am going to enjoy these as well:


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

I tend to avoid very simple patterns, especially if it is a large item. I get bored very easily so I like a little more complicated patterns. I save the boring ones for days that I just have to do something and do it fast and out. I have plenty of large boring projects that I need to complete.


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm just like you and hate doing plain stocking stitch knitting. Am currently (I say currently but it's lasted at least 30 years) hooked on Patricia Roberts patterns as they give me a challenge every time, especially getting hold of patterns and usually have to look on ebay or similar and often have to bid for them as they are somewhat treasured patterns. I have probably knitted up around 20 of her patterns so far. Sometimes I alter necklines (say from a crewe to a v-neck or such and sometimes I'll leave bits of the design out or relocate parts. What I can say is I ALWAYS enjoy making up her garments and look forward to completing many more.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

keep trying there is a wonderful tutorial on knitting lace here are kp for free designer1234 and dragonflylace put this on it might help you finish


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Books:

Like you, I knit to relax. If I don't like what I'm working on I avoid sitting in my "knitting spot" like the plague. If I like what I'm making you can hardly pry me out of my chair! I'm no master knitter and don't attempt intricate patterns. Did once, hit snags, and that project is in a container in the back of the closet for this past year and a half and I don't know if it will ever see the light of day again. I like "easy to do" and "fast to complete" so have done about 225 hats of which 100 have already been donated. Finally had my fill of hats and am now on a simple baby blanket with a restful pattern. As you said, I knit to relax, not to stress out over projects.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sometimes, I like something more intricate and sometimes I just like the plain stuff. I'm always working on more than one thing at a time, so I can go back and forth, depending on the mood I'm in.


----------



## topknitter (May 14, 2012)

Although some knitting is boring keep in mind that someone is going to enjoy your efforts. I knit for the local hospital and make teddy bears with mostly scraps of yarn.
When I have enough yarn for a hat I make them for the homeless. It is amazing what a little color stripe can do to use up yarn. It is all worthwhile so boring is acceptable.
Anne
[email protected]


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

TinkU said:


> I've been in a rut with garter stitch work and I'm ready to break out of it. I was hoping to learn lace knitting, but it sounds like it's really difficult.
> 
> I'm looking for a pattern with a little bit more difficulty than just garter. I thought about making a stockinette sweater with a bit of cable work in it.
> 
> If it isn't relaxing, you shouldn't do it. JMHO!


It is really not difficult to do lace knitting. When you knit lace, you just knit a different combination of knits, purls and yarn overs. Try it, you might like it.


----------



## murphy30 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ironically, my cousin brought me a pattern for knitted socks. I told her I wasn't anywhere good enough to try socks yet. I thought I might try it in crochet first, then eventually try knitting. I have a tendency to get in a rut as well. I will make hats, then pony tail holders, barrettes and such until I can't stand them anymore. Then, I move onto something else. At the moment it is scarves. I just finished a ruffled scarf last week.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

books said:


> I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


Sometimes, when I feel I want to knit really fast, I take up a simple project that allows me to knit more or less on autopilot. At other times, I take up somthing more complex that requires some attention to detail.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the pattern, thanks for posting it.


Tove said:


> If you are interested in learning how to knit lace, there is a great pattern you can follow, and it's free. The basic lace stitches are a knit stitch, yarn over, knit two together......if you can do that, you can do this project.
> 
> The front side is all knit....using the stitches above, the back side is just purl, no patterning at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is a simple pattern for Afghan strips (odd number of strips, length of your choosing...each strip is 9" wide)

Once completed this SIMPLE pattern, it has worked up into a creation that looks like you really busted your butt, making!!! :-D

On US8 straight needles, Cast On 40 sts

Row #1: k1, k2tog, k7, yo, k1, yo, k7, k2tog twice, k7, yo, k1, yo, k7, k2tog, k1

Row #2: Purl

Row #3: Knit

Repeat these 3 rows til you reach desired length...Be sure to end on "right" side...(same side as your first "bump")... Count the # of "bumps" you have on the "right" side, so all of your strips will be of the same length..

This may be made with 2 contrasting colors, or more colors as long as you arrange them in a coordinating order...Always having "Odd" number of strips

This is a great "watching tv" project to work on...or to take with you!!

Have fun!! 

The one I am presently working on has contrasting strips of Chocolate Brown and Beige ("Lace")...Caron 1-lb skeins


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like to have 1 simple, portable project that is easy to take with me and pick up and put down and at least 1 other project that is more interesting and uses more complex stitches. I also like to experiment with yarn and projects to see what I come up with (in those cases, I don't mind frogging)


I agree with this comment. I like working on complicated projects but sometimes I just need something mindless, so I usually have a dish cloth or easy scarf on the needles.
If I work on easy things for too long I crave something to challenge me.
So I go with my mood.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

SIPSIS said:


> Here is a simple pattern for Afghan strips (odd number of strips, length of your choosing...each strip is 9" wide)
> 
> Once completed this SIMPLE pattern, it has worked up into a creation that looks like you really busted your butt, making!!! :-D
> 
> ...


Love knitting Afghans so going to give this a go,did you use 8ply yarn? Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a scarf pattern that drives me nuts. I have tried and tried, and finally put it away.....I will make that scarf one of these days, but right now it is winning the battle of the wills. I need to relax, stretch my fingers and sometimes do something mindless....when I have a serious pattern, I have to concentrate on the directions and that's not why I knit, I am with you, we should start a support group


----------



## Chrisanna (Jan 1, 2013)

I do a lot of plain knitting for scarves, but I did just jump into "CABLES", and did a beautiful scarf. I have always stayed away from cables because I thought they were really hard to do, but I watched a tutorial on Youtube, found a pattern and just "DID IT" !!

It turned out really nice, so I have downloaded a few more patterns with cables to do.
Try it.....you'll like it!!!


----------



## carol knits (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi All, Since this is going to be on page 8, I don't know how many will see it. But I have just come across a knitting book called "Great Garter Stitch", by Jean Leinhauser & Rita Weiss, published 2008. 20 Patterns, inclusive hats, scarves, punchos, sweaters, hoodies, purses, and even felting. Check it out. It is a great book.


----------



## topknitter (May 14, 2012)

That is what I like to hear! Someone who is willing to donate hats to the less fortunate. It has been very cold here lately and whereas it is not the east coast or mid west it is certainly felt.
The local pastor is being very generous of his time and sees to it that the hats are distributed.
Keep up the good work!'
Anne 
[email protected]


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, I can be all over the place on this. I found that I have to read the pattern for lace and figure out how the increases and decreases work over the rows and try it with no distractions in a swatch, then I can even do lace patterns in a relaxed way.

I like cables or some repeated complication to keep my interest and make counting rows and keeping track of a pattern easier.
Ellen


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

books said:


> I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


I like to stick to the less complicated patterns when I knit and crochet while watching TV and it is very relaxing. I have to concentrate on the more complicated or difficult patterns, so I don't do as much of them. The thing that bores me to tears and that I hate doing is weaving in all those loose ends. Now that I have learned the Russian join, I won't have so many of those. Yeah!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It really depends on my mood. At the moment, all I seem to be in the mood for is really easy stuff. I'm knitting "critter blankets" for animal shelters and animal rescues. Just brought 20 of them to the animal shelter and have since knitted another 13. I hope I get off this ultra-easy kick and feel like doing something else soon!

Hazel


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I knit to relax as well....over the last couple years I have successfully improved and expanded by comfort zone....now I relish in the new things I learn - if something is too hard and stresses me out, I move on, thus keeping it a relaxing and rewarding activity for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I go back and forth. Same in my cross stitch. I will do a really intricate cross stitch and then do one of mine! I think mine are really easy but maybe that is because I created them. Or maybe I just make easy patterns! With knitting it is the same. Easy project, difficult, easy, etc., so just do what you feel is correct for you!


----------



## purplecheesy (Jan 12, 2013)

I knit to relax too, and it seems like any patern other than knit or purl is far to detailed for me and i end up counting and planning and it takes away the pleasure and fun of knitting. I need to usually changed a pattern so i just knit or purl it. But i agree with you!! Just do what you want to!!


----------



## Patty W (Jan 29, 2013)

Like everyone else I keep more than one project going. Like simple for on the go but when I need to focus I want quiet tv time at home for it. Most of mine is pretty simple anyway.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I do the complicated pattern when I am alone. But for the boring knits, I usually call them "no brainers", I take them to places where I don't need to concentrate as hard.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I do the complicated pattern when I am alone. But for the boring knits, I usually call them "no brainers", I take them to places where I don't need to concentrate as hard.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I knit to relax also. I choose simple patterns for evening when I want to watch a tv show and knit. Right now knitting a sweater for my great grand-daughter. I have tried and done some lace but it isn't what I enjoy particularly. Spend more time counting and ripping out than is fun.


----------



## ahblondie (Oct 25, 2012)

Strickliese said:


> TinkU said:
> 
> 
> > I've been in a rut with garter stitch work and I'm ready to break out of it. I was hoping to learn lace knitting, but it sounds like it's really difficult.
> ...


This is so true - It's easy to let your nervousness about trying something more challenging get in your way. The main thing in successfully completing a new type of knitting is to stay concentrated on what you're doing - can't really go into auto mode with a lace pattern (at least not until you've done it for quite a long time). Just keep in mind the thrill you'll have looking at your beautiful work when you're done! (And don't be hard on yourself when you goof up at first, which you will. ) ;-)


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

My thought also. I like to be alone when I am starting a pattern with substance to it. I take the easy ones to doctors office etc. Once I get the pattern down I can "maybe" take along. Never on a lace pattern though because I will either drop a stitch or miss a yarn over and when I get to the end of row I am either over or under a stitch or toooooooooo.


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

colonialcrafter said:


> I love being challenged, even if it doesn't work out. Keep the simple stuff for times when I just HAVE to have something to do with my hands. Maybe my Mother told me that idle hands are the devil's playground or something, but have to do what I can to keep them busy all the time!!!!!


Ahh, the challenges are what keep me going! Like so many, I do have a "mindless" project like socks with no pattern to work on in public, but I'm always drawn to lace, cables, stuff like that. Even started to design some of my own sweaters.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Grandma Anna Do you use any particular software with your pattern designs????


----------



## imp135 (Jun 18, 2011)

I to get bored doing the plain knitting. I love intarsia knitting.
Just making hello kitty jumper and cardy for my 16 month old grandaughter


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

secelia8 said:


> Grandma Anna Do you use any particular software with your pattern designs????


No, nothing that simple--I usually take part of one pattern and combine it with part of another; then I have to write the new instructions, this invariably involves recalculating gauge and number of stitches to get right size. I've done this twice now, first time wasn't so great a final product, but second one is much better. Software would be nice and there may be some out there, but I haven't seen any.


----------



## ronnie2123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes there are I like purl and knit. Basic and simple just like me. It doesn't matter how you knit. It just matters what you knit and if you love doing it.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

To TinkUand all,
Try Orenburg lace. It is basically garter stitch with patterned holes. Both sides are just knit so it lies flat, you just have to keep track of your yos on the next row. There is very nice pattern for a shawl or scarf in the May/June 2008 issue of Piecework. Even the edging is totally incorporated into the rows of the pattern. I recommend it as an easy lace that looks the same on both sides.
Ellen
Currently, since someone asked, I'm visiting my daughter in Lima, Peru where she keeps my grandchildren. I usually hang out in western Pennsylvania a little north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, I like a 'no thinker' and doing a lacy pattern would just do me in. I've started a couple of things lacy and finished only one. I do love to look at the lacy ones and really admire those who can concentrate long enough to finish it.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I stay with pattern handed down for generations. They use
various stitches, but are simple and modest. Example would
be a sweater. Our sweaters are long sleeved with buttons or zippers and warn for warmth. For us many of the patterns
available don't fit our lifestyle. 
I think each family sets what is acceptable to wear by their
standards of dress and type of lifestyle.


----------



## anngibbons (Dec 7, 2012)

I have designed my own patterns in the past and all I use is graph paper. I look at several patterns just for the stitch count. Haven't done that in years though. Don't think I could be that bothered now as there are so many lovely patterns around. On saying that I have combined several patterns to make one garment as well


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes I like to knit just to relax so I'll opt for an easy pattern. Other times I like to be challenged. All depends on my mood!


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

I combine patterns all the time, just using the stitch count as it is easier than working out with the measurements. I find a simple sweater/hat/cardi etc and then put the stitch pattern into it as I knit along. 
I have made three cardi's all different but using the Linnie pattern on facebook.

Creativity is what the ability to knit gives us...and I enjoy seeing what I achieve..the ones that don't turn out...well there is nothing like frogging when you need to RIP something up is there!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

books said:


> I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?


I am like you, I love the lace shawls, but just can't enjoy knitting them because I lose track. Some-one here suggested stitch markers between the groupings, so that is what I will do one day. I have saved some simple lace patterns to get me started. I have been knitting since I was a child, but 
the stitches are never too busy, or I lose interest. I can knit anything, but in stitches like checkerboard or rib, or seed, etc; it doesn't mean you are a bad knitter, it just means you stick to what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> I am like you, I love the lace shawls, but just can't enjoy knitting them because I lose track. Some-one here suggested stitch markers between the groupings, so that is what I will do one day. I have saved some simple lace patterns to get me started. I have been knitting since I was a child, but
> the stitches are never too busy, or I lose interest. I can knit anything, but in stitches like checkerboard or rib, or seed, etc; it doesn't mean you are a bad knitter, it just means you stick to what you feel comfortable with.


For an easy first lace project, try knitting "feather and fan" (also known as "old shale." It's beautiful, looks like it took you forever, but it's easy.

Hazel


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I flip back and forth between complicated and simple. Right now I have both kinds of projects on the go.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like to try new and challenging patterns, but I always keep something simple to work on when I'm frustrated or waiting at an appointment.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

mjcathy said:


> I too have one easy project to take with me to waiting rooms and such and one more difficult project for at home in front of the TV.


Same here. I love a challenge when I can be home in my knitting recliner. But, have a no brainer project to transport.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> MaryCarter said:
> 
> 
> > I am like you, I love the lace shawls, but just can't enjoy knitting them because I lose track. Some-one here suggested stitch markers between the groupings, so that is what I will do one day. I have saved some simple lace patterns to get me started. I have been knitting since I was a child, but
> ...


Thanks Hazel......... that is one of the ones I have saved!


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I like getting intense when knitting something I haven't tried before. If I get an "I did it, I did it !" that is a bonus. I knitted a lace fingerless glove out of a lovely ice blue Lorna's Laces that looks like a bunch of thread lying in a heap. No pattern to it when it on, either. It's a mystery to me, as I was so proud of understanding the pattern and the methods. It is, of course, a single. ;0


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

You know, reading this thread I find myself thinking that the reason I like to knit lace is because I find that it allows me to let go of my daily stresses. Concentrating on the pattern clears my mind of other things and other distractions. It's the same reason I truly love to take a tangled mass of yarn that needs to be rewound into a ball and work on that. I have to focus on where the yarn goes as I untangle it and I let go of everything else (yes, I already know I'm weird).


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep I am just like you. I keep it simple. Maybe a simple pattern.
Eventually I will do the lace in knitting, just to say I did it! :-D


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

No. I like to work with complicated patterns that make my mind work. If its plain stockinette, I will try to add something to the pattern if I can so I will have to think about how to incorporate the changes in the pattern. It's kind of exciting to see how my changes turned out. I also design knit & crochet items especially for kids. This also makes my mind work trying to make the design & pattern work out the way I see it in my mind. Working out the math part is challenging for me sometimes.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I enjoy new challenges and bored very quickly. I think that if I simply knitted the basic stitches I would soon lose interest in knitting!


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

I enjoy challenges and they usually work but when I want to relax it is just knit and purl


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Being a person who enjoys the "simple" things in knitting,
or the one that does only the lace, fancy sweaters, that is what makes each of us our "me". Be proud of being yourself.
I want to enjoy/relax when I knit so I don't try things that
needs alot of "brain work". I just enjoy looking at the pictures that others send in. I'll stick with wash cloths, mittens, hats, slippers.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

mjcathy said:


> I too have one easy project to take with me to waiting rooms and such and one more difficult project for at home in front of the TV.


That's me exactly. Plain vanilla socks to take, and a sweater with an Aran panel on the front for at home.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> You know, reading this thread I find myself thinking that the reason I like to knit lace is because I find that it allows me to let go of my daily stresses. Concentrating on the pattern clears my mind of other things and other distractions. It's the same reason I truly love to take a tangled mass of yarn that needs to be rewound into a ball and work on that. I have to focus on where the yarn goes as I untangle it and I let go of everything else (yes, I already know I'm weird).


Mousepotato--I have some yarn just waiting for you to come untangle--for fun!!! I tried to wind it today and despite my carefulness, it turned into a lump of spaghetti before my very eyes!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I hate doing simple patterns. I will choose complicated patterns, but only make one of any pattern I do - as once I have done the pattern, I need to do a different pattern, so I don't get bored


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Ellen Kerr said:


> To TinkUand all,
> Try Orenburg lace. It is basically garter stitch with patterned holes. Both sides are just knit so it lies flat, you just have to keep track of your yos on the next row. There is very nice pattern for a shawl or scarf in the May/June 2008 issue of Piecework. Even the edging is totally incorporated into the rows of the pattern. I recommend it as an easy lace that looks the same on both sides.
> Ellen
> Currently, since someone asked, I'm visiting my daughter in Lima, Peru where she keeps my grandchildren. I usually hang out in western Pennsylvania a little north of Pittsburgh.


My sister-in-law is currently in Peru. She and a few from her clown organization go over with the plastic surgeons who do the cleft palette surgery on the children. They go over there once a year and the doctors pay their way. She will be coming home on March 2nd.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

TinkU said:


> I've been in a rut with garter stitch work and I'm ready to break out of it. I was hoping to learn lace knitting, but it sounds like it's really difficult.
> 
> I'm looking for a pattern with a little bit more difficulty than just garter. I thought about making a stockinette sweater with a bit of cable work in it.
> 
> If it isn't relaxing, you shouldn't do it. JMHO!


Here is the picture I sent you the info on.
Beverly


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I like all the pictures of I see in books, but when I read the directions I don't know the stitches and techniques. I tend to stick to the easy stuff. Talk about a RUT! 
I admire those of you who can to these complicated patterns!!!
Some day I'll have someone teach me how to REALLY knit.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

I usually only do plain garter stitch, but recently I have been doing dish/face cloths in lots of patters i.e. hearts, little girls, noughts and crosses and i am loving it all!


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, I usually do just the basic stuff. Tried socks and failed. Want to try again once I am retired and have lots more time. Right now my time is
spent on hats, scarves, mittens, shrugs and blankets. Will not give up on
the scarfy stuff though.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

For all who feel they are in a rut, or have difficulty learning new techniques, take heart. There are wonderful options for learning that should fit every pocketbook and learning style. You Tube can give you a video on virtually any knitting or crochet technique in existence. Many of the yarn company websites also have instructional videos. Berrocco has excellent ones. Just google knitting lessons and you will get many options. Most yarn stores give lessons on various techniques. Generally you pay the instructor, but if you just go in for a little help, the staff usually will assist you if not too busy. (It helps if you have purchased the yarn or pattern there, but some shops are helpful regardless). Michaels and Joanns often have classes. And don't forget books and magazines. There are wonderful teaching books with good instructions and pictures, so if this is a way you can learn, try it. Most of the monthly knitting magazines have a section with instructions on how to do a variety of stitches. Get out some leftover yarn, and practice. Make some swatches of things you want to learn to do. If you make enough you could do a patchwork pillow cover or quilt!!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > You know, reading this thread I find myself thinking that the reason I like to knit lace is because I find that it allows me to let go of my daily stresses. Concentrating on the pattern clears my mind of other things and other distractions. It's the same reason I truly love to take a tangled mass of yarn that needs to be rewound into a ball and work on that. I have to focus on where the yarn goes as I untangle it and I let go of everything else (yes, I already know I'm weird).
> ...


Barb,

PM me and I'll send you my address. Fall registration starts at the end of the month and I'll need some tangles to sort so I don't kill someone <G>.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> barbdpayne said:
> 
> 
> > mousepotato said:
> ...


Oh, very good. I would be honored to know that I helped avoid a murder!!! And just think, it will be even more tangled when you receive it!! So calming.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Chewuch, you could start with something just a weeny bit more complicated, maybe a simple cable on a stocking stitch background, and then you could work your way up to something just a tad more difficult - and so on .... and before you know it, you will be able to have a go at anything! BTW, the idea of making sample swatches is a really good one.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Lily Jamjar said:


> Chewuch, you could start with something just a weeny bit more complicated, maybe a simple cable on a stocking stitch background, and then you could work your way up to something just a tad more difficult - and so on .... and before you know it, you will be able to have a go at anything! BTW, the idea of making sample swatches is a really good one.


Lily,

You're right, one step at a time. Barbara Walker's Learn To Knit Afghan Book is a wonderful reference for someone who wants to try to expand their skills in a smaller project. Each square of this afghan teaches a different technique and is within the realm of any knitter. I know it is still in print and is probably available through interlibrary loan in the US.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> books said:
> 
> 
> > I usually knit to relax. The most complicated stitch pattern that I tend to knit is checkerboard. i tried a basic lace pattern once and practically drove myself nuts! (although I would like to finish it, just to say I did.) Anybody else just stick with the basics, no frills stuff or an I just in a rut?
> ...


Same here, I do like to stick to the basics but like a challange now and then. I hope to get brave enough to do socks and lace
in the near future.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I like a good pattern that I have to think about as far as the pattern goes, however, I decided that I would like to learn something new, so I thought "I will learn how to make two socks at once on two circular needles" Well, I can learn about anything if I practice long enough but after literally hours of trying to figure this out, I hate to admit but I have given up. There was a very good video on youtube and I watched it over and over and got to one spot everytime and could not get the rest. Has anyone else ever done this? I hate just giving up but.......


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

SandyC said:


> I like a good pattern that I have to think about as far as the pattern goes, however, I decided that I would like to learn something new, so I thought "I will learn how to make two socks at once on two circular needles" Well, I can learn about anything if I practice long enough but after literally hours of trying to figure this out, I hate to admit but I have given up. There was a very good video on youtube and I watched it over and over and got to one spot everytime and could not get the rest. Has anyone else ever done this? I hate just giving up but.......


That's scary!! I just want to learn to do a sock on majic loop. However I have given up just for awhile on occasion. I hope you will try again. But for now just enjoy knitting something you enjoy.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

SandyC said:


> I like a good pattern that I have to think about as far as the pattern goes, however, I decided that I would like to learn something new, so I thought "I will learn how to make two socks at once on two circular needles" Well, I can learn about anything if I practice long enough but after literally hours of trying to figure this out, I hate to admit but I have given up. There was a very good video on youtube and I watched it over and over and got to one spot everytime and could not get the rest. Has anyone else ever done this? I hate just giving up but.......


I give up on things that I just can't seem to get, no matter how hard I try. Please don't beat yourself up over this!

A friend of mine was trying to learn to knit two socks at once on circular needles. She was coming along fine, and then all the yarn got tangled up. She's someone who enjoys untangling yarn, but even she found untangling this mess too much for her.

Hazel


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Although I only knit scarves, blankets and now baby hats, I like challenging patterns. 
I tend to relax more when I'm working on a (difficult) pattern which I have to really concentrate, than an easy one. 
When I have a difficult pattern, it's hard to put down. The easy ones, tend to sit there.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Lily. That reminds me of a funny story I just have to relate to you all. My mother, who taught me how to knit when I was a kid, gave me a gift one Christmas just a few years ago. She was SO excited about it that I thought it must really be SOMETHING. I opened it up and it was two skeins of bulky Wool Ease yarn and a pattern for a beautiful cabled scarf. I looked at it all and smiled...then looked at her...and told her....um...I don't DO cables, Mom. You know what she said? "You do NOW!" And guess what? I DO do cables now . 
She was my biggest cheerleader in ALL things, and I do miss her so much.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Chewuch, I loved your story. Sometimes we just need a little encouragement and it is doubly sweet when it comes from someone you love--and who loves you. I miss my mom too.


----------



## Maureen Rogers (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello Mary, just wondered if you are any relation to a Mary Carter who lived in our little town called Yzerfontein on the west coast of south africa. Our street name is Carter, named after her husband. I know there are a lot of Carters around, but was curious.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

guen12 said:


> I started out doing only items in one color and worsted weight yarn(4). Just the standard rib, and st. st. Then I went to simple patterns. Began to change colors of thread "on the same item". I have been looking at some of the fair isle patterns but I am trying to find a fairly simple one to see if I can actually do it. And I am going to try to do some mittens in the near future. Truth be told, I really can't seem to get into fingerless gloves. Not yet anyway.


I think Ravelry has some on line fair isle headbands and mittens in fair isle are everywhere. Have mastered that and am thinking about trying the lace knitting but, whoa, if you drop a stitch how do you ever find it?


----------



## Kittypearl (Sep 30, 2012)

It depends on my mood, how tired I feel or if I have company. I can become quite anti social if I have to really concentrate. If my husband tries to talk to me when I'm counting, I just shout numbers ever louder! .............. there madness lies - so it's best to get a balance. 

I'm knitting an afghan at the moment which is made up of squares of different stitches and edges of garter stitch, which works well for me. :lol:


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

jemima said:


> I cant find a chunky yarn ladies cardigan pattern.One with a bit of pattern to break away from st st.I went to my local yarn shop and she agreed chunky patterns are difficult to find.


Try looking on the Lion Brand free pattern site. They have a lot of patterns for bulky wool.


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am working on an afghan for a friend's daughter. It has a different pattern almost every five rows. Have to concentrate really hard. Oh yeah, it also is done with double yarn. So, I go along fine, then find a stitch where I only picked up one of the stitches. Frog back, because I can't figure out how to find the other one little stitch with my crochet hook. But, it is beautiful, and I am looking forward to finishing it and starting something a little more challenging. I will send pictures when I finish


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I have never been good at complicated stitches but love putting colours together. Here is a sweater I just finished just last week while on vacation in Florida. And one I made for my husband some time ago.


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

very nice work. Nice colors too.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautifully Done. They are great colors. What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

The one for my husband is Lopi. We live north of Toronto so he gets a lot of use out of it in the winter. The purple and grey is wool of the Andes - Knit Picks. The light grey is some leftover alpaca doubled.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am in Mississippi and I made my husband out of lopi doubled. Big mistake. It is too warm for him to wear. Havent't tried again since. Looking at your work give me encouragement to try again but will use a wool blend. Thanks.


----------



## anngibbons (Dec 7, 2012)

There lovely. the colors go well together


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Chewuch and barbdpayne, I think we never stop missing our mothers when they're gone - especially if I'm feeling poorly, oh how I want my mother to come and comfort me! A reminder to everyone - love and cherish your mother.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jodie78 said:


> guen12 said:
> 
> 
> > I started out doing only items in one color and worsted weight yarn(4). Just the standard rib, and st. st. Then I went to simple patterns. Began to change colors of thread "on the same item". I have been looking at some of the fair isle patterns but I am trying to find a fairly simple one to see if I can actually do it. And I am going to try to do some mittens in the near future. Truth be told, I really can't seem to get into fingerless gloves. Not yet anyway.
> ...


If you try the lace knitting, definitely use lifelines. They will make you feel so much more secure because if you drop a stitch and can't pick it up, you only have to frog back to your lifeline.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I like your sweaters, love how you put the colors together. I wonder if I could ever do a sweater???? Someday I might try.........


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes jdb you can! Choose a simple pattern and a colour (or colours) that you love and you'll get there. Good luck!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Looks like it would be fun to knit.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Go for it! My first sweater, knitted in chunky with very good pure wool and in a basic pattern, is still living. And now, fifteen years later, I'm knitting SOCKS!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope, I like to try new things. Keeps my brain growing. Old things bore me.


----------

